# whitehaus vintage III ks faucet



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a customer that has two whitehaus vintage III faucets in her kitchen and needs one to be rebuilt, I've tried everything just short of dynamite to get this thing apart to replace the innards. its not seized or anything but whenever I try to spin the collar that's around the handle it spins it loose from the deck, I removed it from the deck and put a pipe wrench on the body and strap wrench on the collar and it loosed the body from the spout still with no access to the cartridge... very expensive faucet to replace ... any suggestions?

here it is if you would like to see it:

http://www.faucetdirect.com/whiteha...l-spout-and-a-solid-brass-side-spray/p1352363


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the handle and cap come off together and there will be a lock nut underneath...

Call them 203-479-8477, they are in West Haven, CT so I see a few of them but haven't seen that model yet... Foo Foo Crap!:furious::furious:


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

203-479-8466 is the # to call.. 8477 is fax

Looks kinda like a Harrington Brass faucet. 

Is one faucet dripping or is it "one works easier than the other" as you said they have two?


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

CTs2p2 said:


> 203-479-8466 is the # to call.. 8477 is fax
> 
> Looks kinda like a Harrington Brass faucet.
> 
> Is one faucet dripping or is it "one works easier than the other" as you said they have two?


The one doesn't shut off and the other is fine, I'll probably offer to rebuild both as they are the same age.... well, let me get the first one apart and we'll see


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

This is the only technical support information I can find about them on the web:



SERVICE \ INSTALLATION

Cartridge Replacement
1.	Shut off water under sink. Open handle to relieve pressure
2.	Unscrew cap by hand, rubber jar opener or strap wrench may help
3.	Handle and cap come off together
4.	Unscrew lock nut on cartridge
5.	Lift cartridge out of body and inspect inner body for Debris before installing new cartridge. (A tiny bit of Silicone Grease on bottom of washer is ok)
6.	Small nub on bottom of cartridge will fit into little climate body - replace lock nut, make snug.

O-Ring and/or diverter Replacement

1.	Following instructions 1,2, & 3 above.
2.	Remove spout body slowly, rotating spout slightly will aid removal.
3.	Replace ‘O' Rings (30820-11-Q) and/or diverter 30820-42.
4.	Silicone Grease ‘O' rings and replace spout. Rotate slightly and push spout on slowly to avoid damage to ‘O' Rings.

Slip Washer Replacement

1.	Follow instructions 1, 2, & 3 above.
2.	Place plastic spacer (30820-36) on body just before screwing cap and handle back on. If you already have one don't add 2nd. If handle is too loose with spacer, remove and don't over tighten cap.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

part where the handle screws into must be the cap, I was thinking it was the piece that holds the ball down..I'll give it a shot and post the result


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plantificus said:


> part where the handle screws into must be the cap, I was thinking it was the piece that holds the ball down..I'll give it a shot and post the result


That should do it!

Don't you love the instructions Grandpa found?
You can always tell a foo foo crap faucet by the hundreds of pages devoted to how pretty their faucet is and not a single one showing a parts breakdown... :laughing:

Somehow I knew not to bother looking...:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*give them fair warning*

you always come across looking like a dumb ass
when you run into some $800 antsi-fartsy faucet.....

I always warn them before I ever touch one of these 
fancey faucets ......* the patient might die on the table *.....:blink: 


I am not going to be responsible for nicks, damage or anything 
.....and its all by the hour..... also before this is all over it might
even be cheaper to change them out to another brand.
absoutely no warranty is implied or given for the repairs......... 


if they want to save money, they can chase down the parts 
themselves across the internet and call me back out when they finally arrive 

I would rather walk away than get into the middle of it


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea it's funny, I looked all over for an exploded view of the thing and found nothing. Went back today and still couldn't get it apart, you try to turn that cap and it spins the faucet off the deck every time, you grip the bottom and turn the cap it spins the threads in the middle... remove cap by hand or with strap wrench.. yea right... I basically walked because I didn't want this stupidly expensive faucet to wind up as some sort of damage claim... they wouldn't be successful but the money I would make wouldn't be worth the headache.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you are wise*



Plantificus said:


> Yea it's funny, I looked all over for an exploded view of the thing and found nothing. Went back today and still couldn't get it apart, you try to turn that cap and it spins the faucet off the deck every time, you grip the bottom and turn the cap it spins the threads in the middle... remove cap by hand or with strap wrench.. yea right... *I basically walked because I didn't want this stupidly expensive faucet to wind up as some sort of damage claim...* they wouldn't be successful but the money I would make wouldn't be worth the headache.


 

I totally forgot about the damages that can happen to an oak
floor if you twist something on the junk.... they would certainly blame you for damages cause you were the last guy that messed with it

its wise just to walk away and live to fight another day


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is where the crap comes from...


----------

